
Amazon suffers potential password leak, unknown number of accounts affected - colanderman
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/amazon-suffers-potential-password-leak-unknown-number-accounts-144013657.html
======
colanderman
Even the big guys have problems keeping passwords secure once they leave the
browser. We really need to move to a scheme where something like SRP [1] is
the norm, and is enforced/encouraged by the browser through special chrome on
password fields.

[1]
[http://srp.stanford.edu/whatisit.html](http://srp.stanford.edu/whatisit.html)

